# Realtek - RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader



## PackRat (Aug 23, 2015)

Just installed FreeBSD 10.2 on an HP laptop and the one piece of hardware not working is my SD card reader - Realtek RTS5209

Output of `pciconf -lv`:

```
none2@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0xff0000 card=0x3674103c chip=0x520910ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
  device  = 'RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader'
```

I've had this issue before with Linux - a driver exists at the realtek site; but no FreeBSD driver.

Anyone ever get this card reader to work with FreeBSD, or does/can the Linux driver work?


----------



## tingo (Aug 25, 2015)

In general, Linux drivers for PCI devices does NOT work on FreeBSD.


----------

